# India runs out of fuel...



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 9, 2009)

Very bad news, my car has only half tank full and I could not get petrol anywhere in the morning.... Are govt officials (PSU and state) always good for nothing?

*specials.rediff.com/money/2009/jan/09slde1-no-fuel-in-india-army-to-move-oil-cargo.htm

*economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/3955565.cms?in_showcase

*economictimes.indiatimes.com/News/...ut_down_due_to_strike/articleshow/3955439.cms

*ibnlive.in.com/news/oil-psu-strike-govt-acts-tough-to-call-in-army/82329-3.html


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 9, 2009)

Army has been kept on standby to run refineries if required. 
I never though a strike would have such an impact.


----------



## utsav (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats y i always keep enough petrol in my bike. My bike still has 9 litres of petrol  .enough for 10days  .i went to fill up more but the queue was too long so returned back.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 9, 2009)

My car is empty    

I have to take indefinite leave frm office if this crisis doest get solved on Monday ! 

Country in Total chaos !


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 9, 2009)

BPCL has called off strike. 
So, there will be a partial let-up in the situation.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 9, 2009)

good news .hope they fill 1000 Rs petrol in my car : aage se full tank hee karwaye karunga


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 9, 2009)

HPCL employees aren't a part of the strike.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2009)

In Kolkata it is fine..by car's petrol is full


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 9, 2009)

BPCL calls off strike.Other PSUs to follow.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 9, 2009)

Chaos here too, in Mangalore
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/33large.png


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 9, 2009)

chaos in Hyd too


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 9, 2009)

Good news hartals are over of almost every petrol company including GAIL just now...stay calm everybody


----------



## lywyre (Jan 9, 2009)

What about the truckers' strike? How would the fuel stations get their load without the trucks running?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 9, 2009)

yipee....now finally long drive & date on sunday


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> My car is empty
> 
> I have to take indefinite leave frm office if this crisis doest get solved on Monday !
> 
> Country in Total chaos !



Use Public Transport na!! . you dont have busses at your place?  

BTW I got just 2-3 ltrs left  .. will be using public transport if I cant get fule tonight, Time to checkout Volvo busses  .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 9, 2009)

Volvo buses r good, but damn costly. Rs 45 for Majestic to Koramangla Bus Stop...eww


----------



## red_devil (Jan 9, 2009)

^ and you think getting around on a car from majestic to kor would be cheaper ? with all the stop go penalty imposed on us [ stop go from F1 terminology ] i highly doubt it !!


----------



## utsav (Jan 9, 2009)

Time to get yo bikes 



gxsaurav said:


> yipee....now finally long drive & date on sunday



wid whom? Serious gf or time pass gf  . Afaik u said once u wil get a serious gf and not time pass type


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 9, 2009)

The govt. is to be blamed again...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 9, 2009)

lywyre said:


> What about the truckers' strike? How would the fuel stations get their load without the trucks running?


I donno but in news they are sayin that the tanks will be full by 2-3 hrs..


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 9, 2009)

Charan said:


> Use Public Transport na!! . you dont have busses at your place?


beta ek baar dilli /NCR darshan k liye aaja..saara public transport pata chal jayega tujhe aur yahan ki pyari pyari public aur bheed dhakka bhi


----------



## RCuber (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ I beter stay in bangalore


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

utsav said:


> Time to get yo bikes



Speaking of that, a friend's friend has it & she was Mocking us today cos she doesn't need fuel for her bike 



> wid whom? Serious gf or time pass gf  . Afaik u said once u wil get a serious gf and not time pass type



Right now, nothing. We just decided to call it a date, lets see if things go good then she deserve to be in serious relation with.



> beta ek baar dilli /NCR darshan k liye aaja..saara public transport pata chal jayega tujhe aur yahan ki pyari pyari public aur bheed dhakka bhi



yaad mat dila, Bangalore ke Bus ki haalat phir bhi achchi hai. Chirag Delhi se Pragati Maidan aane main WAAT lag jati thi


----------



## Coool (Jan 10, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> beta ek baar dilli /NCR darshan k liye aaja..saara public transport pata chal jayega tujhe aur yahan ki pyari pyari public aur bheed dhakka bhi



hyd is even worst than delhi

No problem for me as I don't have any car/bike .... infact I don't know how to ride them


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 10, 2009)

Problem has been sorted. All pumps should be functional by evening.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 10, 2009)

damn i was waiting to see "The day India stood still"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

Lolz... I try to jog/walk my way to shops these days because I am trying to burn some flabs.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> damn i was waiting to see "The day India stood still"


+1


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2009)

My car petrol also low


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 10, 2009)

Now the companies have canceled the 'strike' but the truckers are still on it. Neither govt. or the truckers are forfeiting.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 10, 2009)

^ only the truckers strike might not affect the supply too much... oil companies will have their own trucks...n they'll be running normal...just the hired trucks might be a problem.. so guess the supply wont be affected that much...


----------

